# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  نسعى لتشكيل حكومة قادرة على ترجمة مضامين كتاب التكليف

## معاذ ملحم

الرفاعي: نسعى لتشكيل حكومة قادرة على ترجمة مضامين كتاب التكليف



عمان - عماد عبد الرحمن - يواصل رئيس الوزراء المكلف سمير الرفاعي مشاوراته واتصالاته، لتشكيل حكومته المتوقع الاعلان عنها يوم الاثنين .
وقال رئيس الوزراء المكلف سمير الرفاعي في تصريح لـ '' الرأي '' أمس:إن لقاءاته مع عدد من الشخصيات تأخذ مسارين ، الأول حول الوزارات وبرامج العمل المطلوبة لترجمة مضامين كتاب التكليف السامي ، أما المسار الثاني فيتعلق بالاستماع الى أكبر قدر من الآراء حول طبيعة المرحلة القادمة والقضايا المحورية المطروحة والتي تناولها كتاب التكليف السامي للحكومة .. وأضاف الرئيس الرفاعي:إن مشاوراته ستأخذ الوقت اللازم، سيما وأن جلالة الملك منحه الوقت الكافي بهدف الخروج بفريق حكومي قادر على تحقيق توجهات جلالته والبرامج التي تضمنها كتاب التكليف السامي للحكومة .
وبحسب مصادر مقربة لا يزال الرئيس المكلف يلتقي عددا من الشخصيات ، دون ان يعطي اية انطباعات بتأكيد اسماء لتولي حقائب معينة، في وقت أبلغت فيه مصادر مطلعة ''الرأي'' ان الرئيس الرفاعي يلتقي أكثر من مرشح لتولي حقيبة وزارية ويستمع الى افكار ورؤى تلك الشخصيات حيال الملفات المتعلقة بتلك الوزارات.
ويرجح ان تأخذ عملية تشكيل الحكومة وقتها ومداها ،فرئيس الوزراء وفقا لما رشح من معلومات من مصادر متطابقة ، ''غير متعجل'' ويواصل لقاءاته بروية وتمهل، حتى يتمكن من التوصل الى ''توليفة حكومية '' منسجمة وكفؤة، وتكون قادرة على تحمل مسؤوليات المرحلة المقبلة.
الرئيس المكلف الذي يجري مشاوراته بتكتم وتحوط شديدين، يعول على دور القطاع الخاص لجهة تعزيز الشراكة مع القطاع العام خلال المرحلة المقبلة لإنعاش القطاع الاقتصادي، وقد تأخذ عملية التشكيل وقتا أطول خاصة وان غالبية الأسماء التي تتردد لدى الأوساط السياسية والإعلامية، غير مؤكدة وليس لديها اية تأكيدات باختيارها لدخول الفريق الوزاري.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا معاذ عالموضوع

----------


## HAWATMEH

:Cgiving: تسلم معاذ انشاءالله نشوفك مستلم حقيبه وزاريه لان الاردن بحاجه الى مخلصين كامثالك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بدوري بشكركم على المرور 

وبشكرك يا ابن حاتم ( عبدالله ) على الكلام الجميل , لكن بصراحه بقووول إلك أكييييد في ناس عندهم كفاءه وخبره اكثر مني بهيك مواضيع

وشكرا إلك يا شيخ

----------

